# Burr changing help



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm trying to change burrs and I'm pretty rubbish when it comes to this sort of thing. I managed to get the top one off it's carrier, but the bottom is proving difficult. How do you remove a bottom burr, when the whole thing rotates once you try to unscrew it?

Thanks


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Hold the phone. I've just managed to get the screws out. New question posed: how to you shift the actual burr?! It seems pretty tightly wedged in there.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Which grinder?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Vario. I managed it with some levering and tipping it upside down in the end. Cheers!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

As a general rule, if you're going to biff components like burrs to loosen them, then use a suitably sized piece of hardwood with your hammer !


----------

